# PowerBelt AeroTip Bullets



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a hard time loading my .50 Cal, CVA Eclipse muzzleloader with my current bullets. I've heard that the PowerBelt AeroTip Bullets, are easy to load. Have any of you ever tried the PowerBelt AeroTip Bullets, .50 cal, 245 grain?


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

very easy to load.i just start them with my fingers


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Try 'em. You'll love 'em.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

my cva wolf love them.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

easy to load but I had poor performance on deer


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

The aero tips are more for larger animals like elk. You can buy the same Powerbelt bullets in a hollow point that load just as easy and are much better for deer.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

I appreciate all of the replies. I will definitely purchase some PowerBelt bullets. Thanks!


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

If you do buy them buy at least the 295 grain ones. I would even go larger myself. Every thing smaller has real poor results on deer. They expand too quickly if loading over 100Grs of powder unless they are 100 yds out. The first year my friends and I used them we had two lung shot deer that were shot broadside and only got 1 lung due to poor penetration. There just isn't much left with the small slugs once they expand to drive through the deer. I lost my biggest buck the same year on a quartering towards shot when my 245 failed to penetrate the shoulder. It Would have been an ideal shot with most bullets. It Left a horrible bloody trail for about a mile and just quit. Sad Sad day. Probably my lowest day of hunting ever. I even searched for two more days after. 

I must admit that they do load beautifully and held real good accuracy. Please take note of my and dakotaman's experience and know that they are poor penetrators if you do use them. Shot selection is much more important when using these bullets.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I tried some TC Slick load Bonded bullets/sabots out of my CVA Optima pro over the weekend and found them to be very easy to load as well as Nosler bullet/sabot. I had better accuracy than the powerbelts with both and the most accuracy with the nosler, but I will be upping the bullet weight to 300 gr. on the nosler.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I shoot the 245 grain hollow point Power Belt slugs with 100 grains of powder behind them and have never had a problem downing deer.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a terrible incident with a powerbelt bullet as well. No penetration on a small buck. They blood trail was real heavy for about 100 yards and then quit. Never did find him and switched bullets the next day.

They just expand too quick


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I find it hard understand how some can claim poor bullet performance when the animals in question were never found. I'd be willing to bet that poor shot placement had more to do with it than the bullet.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I've shot 7 deer with powerbelts and haven't ever had a prob...Not to say it can't happen though...The first 4 or 5 I was using their 295gr lead hollowpoint and I really liked their performance. A few deer I shot the bullet was recovered and they seemed to muscroom out great and stay in one piece. The last ones have been taken with 245 gr copper aerotips and I have't recovered a bullet yet cause they all were pass thrus.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I use powerbelt bullets, but use the hollow point version. Have tried the aerotip, but hard to start a bullet puller if you need to. 

Huntnbull


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

The powerbelts are easy to load, but I have also had bad ballistic results on deer that HAVE been recovered.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

I shoot the 245 gr aero tip with 100gr pellets and have taken two deer.
One at 70yards and shot high and the slug took out its spine.One at 125yards and left a nice blood trail we tracked it across a plowed corn field and found it dead with a pass through liver shot.Sure can load them quicker then most.
Fred


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I running a T/C shockwaze 300gr. Running 150gr of prodex pellets (3 at 50). All the deers I have shot with have never taken another step, but they are a pain to start.


----------

